# I don't want to adopt animals to anyone.. *long rant*



## Binkalette

No matter how much checking we do, no matter how many questions we ask, references we talk to- it doesn't matter. 50% of the people that adopt animals SUCK. 

We had adopted out a cute little white chihuahua mix a few weeks ago to a guy that ran a shop and had a business truck that he used to take his old dog with him in every day. He seemed just perfect for this dog. He filled out an application, stopped in every day to see her and after we called all his references and talked to his vet, we let him take her home. Fast forward 2 weeks, I get a call from him saying she apparently learned how to press the button to roll the windows down in his car and jumped out in a town 50 miles away. He decided not to stop and go look for her because he has decided he no longer wants her. So, should someone find her and bring her in, we don't need to call him. We can just keep her.


Then there's the guy who adopted this highly sought after beagle from us. Again, he seemed like the perfect home, absolutely wonderful app and reference checks. One month after adopting the dog, he decides he doesn't want him anymore and brings him down to the vet to be euthanized, because the dog is his responsibility. Yea, kudos for taking responsibility, but not like that. The dog is 1 1/2 years old, healthy and had no temperament issues of any kind. The vet, thank God, recognizes the dog as one that came from us and asks him if he would instead surrender the dog to them. He did and the vet took the dog home to foster until he gets re-adopted.

Then there was a man who adopted a dog aggressive dog from us the day before he would have been euthanized. He seemed like a good home when we met him, of course his references said good things about him (because who would list a reference that would say bad things?) but he had never had a dog before. Six weeks after he was adopted, the dog is brought in by the police. The guy was arrested because he was walking the dog around down town, drunk as can be when he started beating the dog in public, and then peed on him. There were a number of witnesses.. The dog was able to be adopted out again, but he will never be the same dog...

Then there is the girl who adopted an VERY highly sought after puppy, she is a 4 month old rott/dane mix from an area breed that we know very well. She has been working on creating a new breed of dog, and is having quite good luck with it. Her dogs are all health tested, and turn out to be very calm, stable dogs. When the puppy showed up at the shelter, she contacted the shmucks that she had adopted her out to and they didn't even know she was missing. She asked to have her back if we weren't having any luck finding a good home for her because she had other homes on a waiting list that may have been interested. Well we found someone, a girl who seemed like a great home, but we were concerned that she wouldn't have time for a 4 month old puppy because she has 2 and 4 year old children. She said she had time, this is what she wanted, she can handle it no problems.. blah blah blah.. one month later she has her up on craigslist, stating her reason for needing to get rid of her is that she doesn't have time for her anymore. We have been trying to contact her but have so far been unsuccessful. 

Then just now, I find a cat we adopted out about two months ago ALSO on craigslist. No time for her.

We just can't win.. We WANT to adopt animals out to good homes as quickly as possible because we are always full and don't want to have to put them down instead. Then we adopt them out to seemingly great homes and crap like this happens.


----------



## SpiffyTiffy

That is so sad... I can't imagine putting a dog up on craigslist that I "simply didn't have time for". Maybe they somehow don't realize that they can call the rescues if it doesn't work out? Both dogs I rescued had foster owners who were very clear about a " 2 week trial period" and said it would be no problem for them to take the dogs back if they didn't work out for whatever reason. It's so hard to try to help these dogs (or any animals!) if the people can't take the commitment.


----------



## Binkalette

The thing is, this girl came in the day before I saw her craigslit ad to give us her proof of spay papers for the puppy. I asked how she was doing and she told me "She's doing great! We really love her." We also have a one week trial period which you can call and extend if you still aren't sure at the end of the first week, the trial period can go no longer than 1 month. We still allow people to bring them back after a month however, they just don't get their adoption fee back, and I'm sure that's what she's after. She paid $135 for her from us, and another $191 to have her spayed, so she's probably asking $350 for a "rehoming" fee.. because that's all that really matters to people. How much money they paid for their new inanimate object.


----------



## mitzi

That's so sad, Binkalette. I commend rescuers and volunteers that can continue to try to help homeless and unwanted pets despite the behavior of morons who don't understand the meaning of commitment.


----------



## doginthedesert

I just started working at a rescue a few months ago and I too cannot believe how many adopters fall through. I even did a homecheck where I was leaving so happy because the people seemed like the best people on the planet. 3 days later I had to pick up the dog because it got out of their yard after being left outside ALL DAY AND NIGHT! These people literally had to move dog toys inside to trick us into thinking their other dog lived inside. When they called to return her they admitted that they never had any intention of letting the dog in, much less sleeping in their bed like they told us their dogs did! Since she went nuts and jumped a 6 foot wall, they had to return her.

Or the people that adopt a dog and then dump it in a kill shelter 3 days later! We take dogs back no questions asked, why dump them in a kill shelter. This happens ALL THE TIME!

Our rescue does not have the crazy requirements that some others have (we adopt to unmarried couples, older people, with the right dog to people with children, or in apartments) but it is not those policies that lead to returned dogs. It is always the perfect family with the big yard and the amazing references that return/dump our dogs. Since working at a rescue I have decided people are for the most part, evil.


----------



## Adustgerm

I can't imagine putting my dogs on craig's list. My kids maybe....but my dogs, never!


----------



## The_Monstors

I'm sorry that you have to witness what you do. You're wonderful though and should get a little kudos. :grouphug:

I get if the dog doesn't work out, I've had a dog not work out, but I called the rescue right away and communicated what was going on and returned the dog with every intention of finding the right one for life. 

It really is money for the CL people to get the fee back, but I really don't get the ones that dump them at animal control when they can just give it back. It just seems a$$ backwards.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Scum of the earth. Seriously, who DOES that??? And how do they sleep at night?

When I adopted Kit, I found the money back guarantee thing to be sort of comforting. It wasn't that the money was so important (I probably would have refused to take the money back out of guilt if I had decided to give her back), but the peace of mind was nice. If things didn't work (like if there was severe SA, aggression, or some other unforeseen issue), it was nice to know that I could return the dog without having done any major damage. She wouldn't have been better off, but she wouldn't have been worse off, either. Let me tell you, the first week that I had her, I considered returning her almost constantly. 

It continues to amaze me how easy it is to adopt a dog in this country. This is almost certainly a function of overcrowding in rescues and shelters. But so many shelters are like show up, pay your money, take the dog home. It takes 9 months to have a baby, but you can go adopt a dog from the local shelter in an hour. Kit was slightly more difficult (phone call, 2 hour drive, shelter visit, another phone call, short application, home visit, and an above average rehoming fee for this area), but still ridiculously easy. And once the rescue/shelter folks have convinced themselves that the adoption will stick, they simply don't care anymore. Once in a blue moon I write to the shelter employee who allowed me to adopt Kit, usually to share a picture or give a quick update. I almost never get a reply.

Something else that amazes me is how people quibble over adoption fees and try to recoup all their money (or more) when rehoming an animal. Over my dog's lifetime, I'll probably spend a minimum of $2,000/year on her. Anyone who can't afford that shouldn't be considering a dog, and anyone who can afford that can absolutely afford to eat the cost of the speuter, or even the whole rehoming fee, and give the dog back to the rescue rather than listing it on CL. For doG's sake, the rescue is a charity, so look at the cost of the speuter as a donation!!!

I'm curious...of your adoptions, what percentage would you say stick, vs. what percentage fail?


----------



## Binkalette

GottaLuvMutts said:


> I'm curious...of your adoptions, what percentage would you say stick, vs. what percentage fail?


I don't know, I can find out the number of animals that have been returned TO us, but I don't have a number for all of the animals like these that people give away, sell, lose, euth..... I can get a number on the animals that people still have one month after adoption, but it seems a lot of them fail after the month mark. Either way I'll look into it.


----------



## CoverTune

GottaLuvMutts said:


> It continues to amaze me how easy it is to adopt a dog in this country. This is almost certainly a function of overcrowding in rescues and shelters. But so many shelters are like show up, pay your money, take the dog home. It takes 9 months to have a baby, but you can go adopt a dog from the local shelter in an hour.


I'm sure every organization is different, and I'm not in the US, but I've spent the last several days going through the adoption process and it's anything but simple here. First you fill out an application before you can even MEET the dog you're interested in. They also do a "name check" to make sure you have never returned an animal to the shelter and have no charges of cruelty etc. Then you have a minimum 1/2hr meeting with the dog. Then anyone and everyone who lives in your household must also meet the dog (also, a minimum 1/2hr visit) AND any current pets as well. Also, because I rent, there is a form that the landlord has to fill out giving permission to have the dog. Oh, and last but not least, you're also required to sign up for obedience classes with your new adoptee (which is another $165-$250 on top of the adoption fee). Nothing easy about any of that.


----------



## Inga

Then people complain about the "difficult process" to adopt a dog from a shelter or rescue. The truth is, you can't ask enough questions or do enough background checking on a person to get it right all the time. I really really wish there were harsher punishments for people like that. The guy who beat his dog and then urinated on it... I can't even tell you what I would like to do to someone like that. I have done rescue for more years then I care to admit to and from time to time, I just had to take a break for fear of hurting someone. There is only so many of those stories that a person can see/hear before you need to release that tension. I have taken different roles on in rescue over the years also. It helps to change things up a little. 

I have also changed my tune after years of seeing these types of things happen to dogs I worked with. I no longer think that any home is better the euthanasia (something I used to think because I couldn't even imagine anything so horrid as many of the people I have since met, abusing dogs) I believed that people who go to rescues do it because they want to save a life and therefore would be kinder, gentler people. NOT!!! There was also a time when I thought if you didn't own a home, have a stable job and have all your life in order, you could not be a good home for a dog/cat. The financial thing stinks. I wish there were ways to fund poor people owning animals. I know so many nice people who would make amazing owners for a pet but they cannot afford the vet etc... You know why I keep that thought that they would be awesome? They don't run out and get a pet even though they cannot afford it like so many others. One of the biggest excuses for dumping a pet is can't afford. I know that many people have fallen on hard times and it is devastating to them but others just don't care.

Anyhow, Binkalette, I hope God blesses you for all of your efforts in rescue. It is a hard road to travel but the payoffs are worth it. Whenever I get down I look at Oliver laying on my bed with his head on a fluffy pillow and think about where he would be now, had he not been rescued. upward of 4 million animals are euthanized in shelters/rescues each year in the USA alone. It is worth is to save those we can, no matter how hard the hard knocks. Keep your chin up and think of the successes you have had.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I miss fostering, but definitely don't miss all of that. I'm happy that Magpie was my last bad incident for a long time. After what happened to her I had very little faith and since I was starting school anyway, closed the door on fostering for the time being. I do home checks, and even then I obsess over whether or not I'm making the right decision. I'm the final say so, and I hate thinking about it.


----------



## Inga

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I miss fostering, but definitely don't miss all of that. I'm happy that Magpie was my last bad incident for a long time. After what happened to her I had very little faith and since I was starting school anyway, closed the door on fostering for the time being. I do home checks, and even then I obsess over whether or not I'm making the right decision. I'm the final say so, and I hate thinking about it.


Yeah, Oliver was my last foster, see how that ended? I didn't want that boy to be one of the statistics. I didn't want to go pull his frozen body off the cement in the milk-house that the potential adopters proposed he "guard" Once you see all of those things, it is hard to get them out of your mind. I now know my limits... I cannot foster anymore, unless I can afford to keep the dog forever.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Inga said:


> Yeah, Oliver was my last foster, see how that ended? I didn't want that boy to be one of the statistics. I didn't want to go pull his frozen body off the cement in the milk-house that the potential adopters proposed he "guard" Once you see all of those things, it is hard to get them out of your mind. I now know my limits... I cannot foster anymore, unless I can afford to keep the dog forever.


There are applicants that are an obvious "no" and I really like those. As sad as some of them are, like wanting Pits and Pit mixes for "guarding" the house, it's a nice easy no and on to the next applicant. It's the perfect on paper ones I hate. Magpie's adopter was perfect. Her vet reference checked out. Her refences from landlords checked out. Every thing seemed great, and she wanted Magpie because she was special needs and being legally blind she felt they could relate. And she took really good care of Magpie for a while. Then look what happened. That is what I'm increasingly paranoid of, because no dogs deserve that.


----------



## DJEtzel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I miss fostering, but definitely don't miss all of that. I'm happy that Magpie was my last bad incident for a long time. After what happened to her I had very little faith and since I was starting school anyway, closed the door on fostering for the time being. I do home checks, and even then I obsess over whether or not I'm making the right decision. *I'm the final say so, and I hate thinking about it.*


Ditto. I do homechecks for the Weimaraner Rescue and deciding whether each family is right or not could probably eat away at my brain for months if I'd let it. And not knowing how they end up makes me feel worse. I never really know if I made the right decision or not unless they come back to the rescue. If they end up dead there's no way for me to know.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

CoverTune said:


> I'm sure every organization is different, and I'm not in the US, but I've spent the last several days going through the adoption process and it's anything but simple here. First you fill out an application before you can even MEET the dog you're interested in. They also do a "name check" to make sure you have never returned an animal to the shelter and have no charges of cruelty etc. Then you have a minimum 1/2hr meeting with the dog. Then anyone and everyone who lives in your household must also meet the dog (also, a minimum 1/2hr visit) AND any current pets as well. Also, because I rent, there is a form that the landlord has to fill out giving permission to have the dog. Oh, and last but not least, you're also required to sign up for obedience classes with your new adoptee (which is another $165-$250 on top of the adoption fee). Nothing easy about any of that.


I'm sure that there are some rescues like that here (I've seen some crazy stories here on DF), but the local pounds (especially kill ones) are just too easy, IMO. Applications there are pretty minimal, and they almost never check up on references or with the landlord, even if you provide that info. They may suggest obedience classes or a select few might even provide a voucher (if the dog will be living in that general vicinity), but they don't have much of a way to check up on that. It's really sad, because so many of the dogs end up back there, or meet worse fates. Then again, there aren't too many fates worse than being PTS in a shelter.


----------



## DJsMom

CoverTune said:


> I'm sure every organization is different, and I'm not in the US, but I've spent the last several days going through the adoption process and it's anything but simple here. First you fill out an application before you can even MEET the dog you're interested in. They also do a "name check" to make sure you have never returned an animal to the shelter and have no charges of cruelty etc. Then you have a minimum 1/2hr meeting with the dog. Then anyone and everyone who lives in your household must also meet the dog (also, a minimum 1/2hr visit) AND any current pets as well. Also, because I rent, there is a form that the landlord has to fill out giving permission to have the dog. Oh, and last but not least, you're also required to sign up for obedience classes with your new adoptee (which is another $165-$250 on top of the adoption fee). Nothing easy about any of that.


this is how our local humane society adopts out pets.
ETA: and I don't think that's a bit unreasonable, in fact, I wish they did more to insure good homes ... but nothing is 100%, sadly ... not even close

Don't most rescues have a policy that the dog HAS to be returned to them if you decide you dont want the dog? The weim rescue we adopted Coco from has a policy that if we decide that we didn't want her she had to be returned to the rescue, & we could be sued for breaking contract. I can't remember without looking at the papers if there was a certain time frame.

Wasn't Ellen Degeneres sued for giving a dog she adopted from a rescue to a friend rather, than back to the rescue?


----------



## DJEtzel

DJsMom said:


> this is how our local humane society adopts out pets.
> ETA: and I don't think that's a bit unreasonable, in fact, I wish they did more to insure good homes ... but nothing is 100%, sadly ... not even close
> 
> Don't most rescues have a policy that the dog HAS to be returned to them if you decide you dont want the dog? The weim rescue we adopted Coco from has a policy that if we decide that we didn't want her she had to be returned to the rescue, & we could be sued for breaking contract. I can't remember without looking at the papers if there was a certain time frame.
> 
> Wasn't Ellen Degeneres sued for giving a dog she adopted from a rescue to a friend rather, than back to the rescue?


Yep, most rescues have this in their contract, making it illegal not to do so. Both shelters I've worked for had this policy and have prosecuted people to get our dogs back. The weim rescue I volunteer for has the same thing.


----------



## doginthedesert

DJsMom said:


> Don't most rescues have a policy that the dog HAS to be returned to them if you decide you dont want the dog? The weim rescue we adopted Coco from has a policy that if we decide that we didn't want her she had to be returned to the rescue, & we could be sued for breaking contract. I can't remember without looking at the papers if there was a certain time frame.


In my experience almost all breed specific/private rescues have this policy and almost no animal control run shelters do. The rescue I work with requires that you return the dog rather than rehoming it for life. We actually got our dog at a county shelter where we needed a drivers lisence and $65 to get a dog. About 10 minutes from "we want that one" to "here he is" and 5 minutes of that was him getting his microchip and rabies vaccine. They even made a point of telling us that once we walked out the door we could not bring the dog back there because we lived in the next town over and we would have to bring him to our own animal control.

The rescue I am with makes you fill out an applicationa and calls references, then you meet the dog. Then if it is all good we do a home check, then the rest of the family meets the dog. Then the next day we deliver the dog to you and hang out for a half hour to make sure everything is going well. It takes about a week from application to arrival of new dog. I like that because it weeds out the impatient/flaky people who have not thought about it and just want a dog right now, but not tomorow.


----------



## DJsMom

Idk the "return policy" of our local HS



doginthedesert said:


> The rescue I am with makes you fill out an applicationa and calls references, then you meet the dog. Then if it is all good we do a home check, then the rest of the family meets the dog. Then the next day we deliver the dog to you and hang out for a half hour to make sure everything is going well. It takes about a week from application to arrival of new dog. I like that because it weeds out the impatient/flaky people who have not thought about it and just want a dog right now, but not tomorow.


That's good policy. When we got Coco from the weim rescue from her foster home, I think they were pretty desperate to find her a home. The foster mom kept telling me "normally we do this & that ...", however we've had her well over a year & they still haven't come out to do a second home check like they said they would. Altho, I mean she def is with us to stay forever now.
And we were able to take her home the day we met her for "a week-end or longer" to see if she would fit well into our family, before we actually signed a contract or exchanged any money. 

I think signing that kind of contract which you can be sued for not returning the dog to the rescue if you feel you can no longer keep it is very important. But again, I do realize not 100% effective.


----------



## melaka

When I got my cat from the Humane Society, it was ridiculously easy to get him. They just required an application and a short visit, then I got to take him home.

Getting Buffy from a rescue was a little more involved, but still easier than I expected. They also have it in their contract that she is to be returned to them if there is any reason that I can't care for her anymore, and really emphasized it in person when I picked her up. Also, when I got her I was told I should send email/photo updates often for them to post on their Web site, or they will start bugging me until I do. I'm a person who sticks to the rules about stuff like that, so I've been sending updates every few months. I also got her spayed when I was supposed to, and sent them proof of it without them having to ask. Though, I have checked their site for updates on Buffy's mom and two sisters, and haven't seen any yet, so I don't know how good their follow-up is with those who aren't as cooperative as I am.

Edit: Checking their site again, I forgot that there was one update about one of Buffy's littermates, probably from the first weekend she was home, but nothing since.


----------



## brandiw

It seems that the longer that I do rescue, the more I feel like the average public has no business having pets. It isn't even just the returns or the horrid applicants that get to me. It is the condition of those turned into the shelter, both their poor physical and mental condition. Once you work with these animals and get them over their issues, it is impossible for me to pass them on to the unknown, especially here in rural Missouri where attitudes toward animals are seriously behind the times. It is why I have 3 dogs and 5 cats.

I am completely fine with rescues and shelters having stricter adoption policies. Of course, I hear people complaining now that policies are too strict and that if we really wanted them to get homes, we would give them away for free, because, you know, we are making the big bucks "selling" these dogs. Clearly, these people have no clue what goes into these cats and dogs. We routinely spend about $100-125 per animal and we adopt cats out for $50 and dogs for $75. Wow, we are really rolling in it.


----------



## DJsMom

Missouri seems to be a real problem area, doesn't it? There are a few mature weims on the Wonder Weims site that are in different areas in MO that I'm really considering adopting ...

When I first joined DF I was somewhat against the strict guidelines for adopting a dog. But after being here awhile & hearing some of the horror stories I can certainly understand the reasoning.

1 that did annoy me tho ... before we adopted Coco I had applied to adopt a dobe from the local doberman rescue. When the guy called me, my app was great EXCEPT my 16 year old cat was not current on her vaccinations. I explained that the cat had not gone outdoors for .... basically ever, but he just wasn't going to let that go. He told me that if I even updated rabies vaccine they'd OK me. I opted not to do so ... maybe if she were younger I would have, but not at her age.
Still, I can understand, especially since staying current on rabies vaccines is a law.


----------



## brandiw

Rural Missouri is definitely a problem area. The cities, particularly St. Louis, but also Kansas City, are much better places for animals, but I think this rural, agricultural, old time values (ignorant and backwards!) attitude is really etrenched in the rural area I live in. I sought out a specialist in St. Louis when my cat was sick with fatty liver disease, and I had people tell me that a cat wasn't worth the $400 for the exam and testing + gas money to get there, and I should just shoot him and get another cat (cat is still here and doing well 5 years later). I was appalled! I grew up in Illinois and I was shocked that people here viewed animals as if they were so disposable. Unfortunately, that attitude is fairly wide-spread. Dogs are treated better than cats, but that isn't saying much. The only fosters of mine that ever left were ones that went to homes of people that I knew personally and that I could keep tabs on.

My rescue isn't so strict on vaccines being up to date, particularly for indoor only cats. There is so much controversy over the length of time that vaccines are good, that many of the members of our group have different protocols that we believe are best, so we don't mandate anything. We only mandate that animals get appropriate vet care in times of illness or injury. Of course, every rescue's policies are different, and in the end, they are doing what they think is best for the animal.


----------



## Inga

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> And she took really good care of Magpie for a while. Then look what happened. That is what I'm increasingly paranoid of, because no dogs deserve that.


Years ago I sold one of my beloved horses to someone like that. This person owned a feed-mill, had great vet references and tons of personal references. I had seen her on all kinds of charity rides and she seemed perfect. She even WAS perfect until they ended in divorce and my beloved horse was quickly and quietly sold to a crappy home. It breaks my heart thinking of this angel spending her life in that hell. I will never live that one down. Sometimes, it doesn't matter how much home work you do, peoples life situations change and con people, can tell you anything you want to hear. All we can do is try, I guess.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Inga said:


> Years ago I sold one of my beloved horses to someone like that. This person owned a feed-mill, had great vet references and tons of personal references. I had seen her on all kinds of charity rides and she seemed perfect. She even WAS perfect until they ended in divorce and my beloved horse was quickly and quietly sold to a crappy home. It breaks my heart thinking of this angel spending her life in that hell. I will never live that one down. Sometimes, it doesn't matter how much home work you do, peoples life situations change and con people, can tell you anything you want to hear. All we can do is try, I guess.


This woman quickly went downhill after she was pregnant and moving in with her boyfriend. I'll never understand why she told me to come get her and I agreed, tells me a day later she is going to keep her, and then a day later I find her in the shelter and they say she's been there for three days. I said I would take her back no problem, so I didn't understand all the nonsense that happened in between. All I can say is I'm SO lucky I check PetFinder.com every day just because. So so so lucky, or I would have never known and she would have been PTS. I never really have these feelings, but I feel like she was meant to be here.


----------



## Independent George

On the other hand, how do you feel when you hear from your adoption successes? 

Reading this thread makes me realize I need to send some photos over to Dilly-Dally's foster. One of my neighbors actually wound up with another foster from the same lady about a month after I got her, so I think we should get a group photo together.

On paper, I'm pretty sure I was an iffy applicant. I'm single, work 70 hours a week (though most of it from home), have never owned a dog before, and I live in a high-rise apartment with no fenced yard. I'm so glad they took a chance on me, though, and am now the proud owner of the most spoiled brat in the world. I never thought about it until now, but I can only imagine how good it must feel to get word back from foster/adoption successes.


----------



## DJEtzel

Independent George said:


> On the other hand, how do you feel when you hear from your adoption successes?
> 
> Reading this thread makes me realize I need to send some photos over to Dilly-Dally's foster. One of my neighbors actually wound up with another foster from the same lady about a month after I got her, so I think we should get a group photo together.
> 
> On paper, I'm pretty sure I was an iffy applicant. I'm single, work 70 hours a week (though most of it from home), have never owned a dog before, and I live in a high-rise apartment with no fenced yard. I'm so glad they took a chance on me, though, and am now the proud owner of the most spoiled brat in the world. I never thought about it until now, but I can only imagine how good it must feel to get word back from foster/adoption successes.


I look VERY iffy on paper.


----------



## Inga

Independent George said:


> but I can only imagine how good it must feel to get word back from foster/adoption successes.


It feels WONDERFUL to hear that the animal is now loved dearly and taken proper care of. I cannot tell you how wonderful. That would be very nice of you to do. It is the reason so many of us keep at it. The successes, not the failures get us out of bed in the morning. 



> I never really have these feelings, but I feel like she was meant to be here.


 Sadly, I often have those feelings. I am not as bad with breeds other then Rottweiler's but if it is a Rottweiler, it stays. I can't help myself.


----------



## beverley

we got branston from a rescue home. he was born there as his mums owner had dumped her on the rescue the day before she had the pups saying that she wanted her back when ready! needless to say she didnt get her back  we saw branston 8 times altogether, by ourselves and with the children. we also had a home check to make sure that we had a asecure garden and enough space in our house for a large dog. we paid above average for branston but he is micro chipped, vaccinated and will be neutered by the rescue. the lady that did the home check was really nice and has been twice since to check that everything is ok her next visit is after christmas. we signed an adoption agreement that stated that branston will remain the property of this rescue centre for the rest of his life and i did think um? but that is there so that if anyone mistreats any of their dogs they can take them back no arguments. the only problem i do have is that the home check lady said she had said no to a couple with a 9mth baby & 2 1/2 yr old child who wanted one of branstons litter mates as she felt that they were mouthy pups (which they are) and it wasnt ideal to have a crawling baby witha very mouthy pup but the rescue said yes as they new the man??? apart from that i couldnt fault them.


----------



## Xeph

> we signed an adoption agreement that stated that branston will remain the property of this rescue centre for the rest of his life and i did think um


I'll admit, I wouldn't sign anything like that. Right of first refusal, yeah, but I'll admit I'd be concerned otherwise. Maybe the wording was just bad


----------



## Bones

Xeph said:


> I'll admit, I wouldn't sign anything like that. Right of first refusal, yeah, but I'll admit I'd be concerned otherwise. Maybe the wording was just bad


Me either...I know rescues do great things but sometimes the rules are not for me. Which is why I got mine from the shelter...lax! I guess that's good and bad though


----------



## beverley

i must admit i really did hesitate when i read that but i think its just bad wording. ive never heard of them taking an animal back i think its just to cover themselves if someone doesnt look after the dog as their policy is they will always take an animal back if you no longer want it, cant look after it etc and considering they went against the home checkers report that a couple shouldnt have the pup as they had very young children i dont think they would stick to it!


----------



## cshellenberger

Binkalette said:


> I don't know, I can find out the number of animals that have been returned TO us, but I don't have a number for all of the animals like these that people give away, sell, lose, euth..... I can get a number on the animals that people still have one month after adoption, but it seems a lot of them fail after the month mark. Either way I'll look into it.


This is why the organization I volonteered for does FOLLOW UPS, we also REQUIRE adoptors to return the dog TO US if it doesn't work out. No, they don't get their money back and they understand that from the get go, we have prosecuted people who have rehomed dogs they adopted from us successfully and recovered the dogs from the people they gave/sold them to.


----------



## Eris13021

cshellenberger said:


> This is why the organization I volonteered for does FOLLOW UPS, we also REQUIRE adoptors to return the dog TO US if it doesn't work out. No, they don't get their money back and they understand that from the get go, we have prosecuted people who have rehomed dogs they adopted from us successfully and recovered the dogs from the people they gave/sold them to.


and what of the people who didnt know the dog was supposed to be returned to the rescue? the ones that bought the dog from the one who adopted the dog from the rescue? IF they objected and wanted to keep the dog could they if they filled out the application and everything was ok? would they have to pay again for the dog? has that ever happened?

this happens alot around this area. my first rottie, i got him from somebody 1 month after they adopted him from the spca. i did contact them and let them know i had him nothing came of it and i kept him till he bit me and was pts. then i got a senior cat from someone who adopted it from the spca 8 months prior and became too busy. Again contacted the spca i had her until she passed away a year later(died in her sleep  ) 

so how often does that happen?


----------



## peznite

When my grandmothers Rotti died of old age/cancer last year I went and got her a maltese cross from a shelter. She is about 85 years old yet she can take care of her own house and herself still and she has out-lived all her previous dogs, she's had 2 GSD's and a Rotti, all of which lived at least 12-15 years which is a longlife for those breeds. This maltese cross that I found was about 1.5-2 years old and it was one of the first dogs I saw. My grandmother said she just wanted a small breed like my dogs and this is the first I found. They shelter didn't really tell me much about the dog besides he loved playing with tennis balls and that he was really relaxed etc. I got this dog after being with for maybe 30 minutes at most and I was out the door with him.

I didn't tell them the dog was for my 85 year old grandmother but I already plan on taking the dog in if anything happens to my grandmother.

It wasn't until I brought him to my grandmothers and brought my 2 dogs over that I found out that he was VERY timid & scared with other dogs, but that was the first time my dogs went over there to play, the 2nd time he was fine and now a year later he loves it when I bring my dogs over to play with him.

As I said theres plenty of room for him here if he was to outlive my grandmother, plus he knows & loves me and my dogs already.


----------



## Binkalette

Updating- The Dane/Rott mix that was on Craigslist has been returned to us. :whoo::whoo:The woman's grandmother took her from the girl and brought her in. She is still just as sweet as can be, and she's grown! At 5 months she is already the size of our old rottweiler mascot!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv

I think it's hard to find decent adopters anywhere...probably 90% of people that apply at our rescue get turned away (or educated to see that they might not really want a northern breed). We had over 80 applicants for 10 puppies this summer, by the time they were ready to go, there were still 2 waiting for a home, a third was (unexpectedly) adopted by their foster home. The last of them just went to her new home a couple of days ago. Some people are just unrealistic with their expectations, and they don't want to see what would be best for them. 

On the other hand, sometimes you get someone you're pretty sure it's not going to work out, and they surprise you. Before I was involved with the mals, a very "posh" couple came to look at the dogs, and they fell in love with the "spunky", dirty, all over you, crazy dog...the rescue people were sure they would be seeing that dog in a couple of days, but months and years later, the nice upper class, never seen mud before couple became regulars at sledding and pulling events. It was so not expected, but they changed for the dog that they fell in love with. It would be so great if more people put forth the effort when they "fall in love" with a dog.


----------



## cshellenberger

Eris13021 said:


> and what of the people who didnt know the dog was supposed to be returned to the rescue? the ones that bought the dog from the one who adopted the dog from the rescue? IF they objected and wanted to keep the dog could they if they filled out the application and everything was ok? would they have to pay again for the dog? has that ever happened?
> 
> this happens alot around this area. my first rottie, i got him from somebody 1 month after they adopted him from the spca. i did contact them and let them know i had him nothing came of it and i kept him till he bit me and was pts. then i got a senior cat from someone who adopted it from the spca 8 months prior and became too busy. Again contacted the spca i had her until she passed away a year later(died in her sleep  )
> 
> so how often does that happen?


There is no "I didn't know" with this organization, it's clearly in the CONTRACT and is discussed (more like STRESSED) At the adoption table when the adoption is finalized. There are plenty of numbers to call and people to stay in touch with. And no, the people the adopter rehomed the dog to do not get to keep it, they are looked at as part of the problem and frankly very few of them could pass the home inspections. I also have to state, that it is a rare thing for my organization to run into, thier adoption guidelines are pretty strict as it's a Giant Breed rescue (English Mastiff) and many of the dog have special needs when they get to us. 



Binkalette said:


> Updating- The Dane/Rott mix that was on Craigslist has been returned to us. :whoo::whoo:The woman's grandmother took her from the girl and brought her in. She is still just as sweet as can be, and she's grown! At 5 months she is already the size of our old rottweiler mascot!


Glad to hear there's a good outcome! and trust me, he's gonna grow ALOT more than that.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

GottaLuvMutts said:


> It continues to amaze me how easy it is to adopt a dog in this country. This is almost certainly a function of overcrowding in rescues and shelters. But so many shelters are like show up, pay your money, take the dog home. It takes 9 months to have a baby, but you can go adopt a dog from the local shelter in an hour. Kit was slightly more difficult (phone call, 2 hour drive, shelter visit, another phone call, short application, home visit, and an above average rehoming fee for this area), but still ridiculously easy. And once the rescue/shelter folks have convinced themselves that the adoption will stick, they simply don't care anymore. Once in a blue moon I write to the shelter employee who allowed me to adopt Kit, usually to share a picture or give a quick update. I almost never get a reply.


I'm always surprised how some terrible people like these end up being able to get dogs and other people that want dogs never get approved. I've tried 2 rescues and I've never gotten approved to adopt any of their dogs or to even meet them!! These dogs are in foster homes, not a shelter so you can only meet them by appointment.

They want a yard, me to be over 21 yrs old, to be in a stable situation. Somehow me going to college still means I am not qualified to own a dog -_-

It's really sad how people like these make shelter adoptions tighter and yet pets still end up in wrong homes because people lie their way through the adoption papers and procedures. I wrote everything exactly as it was, in college, lives in a town house, goes to school 3 days a week and I really think I can provide a great active home for any dog I adopt but I can't get approved.

I don't really know how to get around the issue of people lying and saying they are capable of keeping dogs but aren't though.


----------



## Binkalette

Maybe you should try fostering for them, they will probably be more open to accepting you as a foster home since it wouldn't be permanent.. Then once you show how awesome and dedicated you are, you could apply to adopt, maybe even adopt one of your fosters!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I'm always surprised how some terrible people like these end up being able to get dogs and other people that want dogs never get approved. I've tried 2 rescues and I've never gotten approved to adopt any of their dogs or to even meet them!! These dogs are in foster homes, not a shelter so you can only meet them by appointment.
> 
> They want a yard, me to be over 21 yrs old, to be in a stable situation. Somehow me going to college still means I am not qualified to own a dog -_-
> 
> It's really sad how people like these make shelter adoptions tighter and yet pets still end up in wrong homes because people lie their way through the adoption papers and procedures. I wrote everything exactly as it was, in college, lives in a town house, goes to school 3 days a week and I really think I can provide a great active home for any dog I adopt but I can't get approved.
> 
> I don't really know how to get around the issue of people lying and saying they are capable of keeping dogs but aren't though.


Well, if it makes any difference, I would adopt to you. I'm the interview/home check AKA last say. After so long in this I do things WAY differently than the cookie cutter sheet of questions I've seen with the various rescues I've volunteered for. Like, instead of asking "How often will you walk the dog?" which is easy to rattle off an answer to I will ask you what you like to do with your dog. Just subtle differences that make a difference in the way people answer. I'm also not one to reject over fences or college students. I've been rejected and it really burns me because I love my dogs and they live a great life. I got Smalls when I was 19 and she turned out just fine.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Well, if it makes any difference, I would adopt to you. I'm the interview/home check AKA last say. After so long in this I do things WAY differently than the cookie cutter sheet of questions I've seen with the various rescues I've volunteered for. Like, instead of asking "How often will you walk the dog?" which is easy to rattle off an answer to I will ask you what you like to do with your dog. Just subtle differences that make a difference in the way people answer. I'm also not one to reject over fences or college students. I've been rejected and it really burns me because I love my dogs and they live a great life. I got Smalls when I was 19 and she turned out just fine.


Awww thanks 

i don't blame the rescues at all, I know it's important that dogs don't end up in terrible homes where they get sold or given to the first person off craigslist but still sometimes it's frustrating.

Somehow breeders I've contacted seemed to be a bit more understanding and actually listened to my explanations instead of not even replying my emails. Of course it seems like the rescues I contacted weren't very good ones


----------



## DJEtzel

I suppose breeders have a little more time on their hands, too.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

I definitely agree. Plus I think some of the rescues get tons of inquiries, some of them not even half serious. Plus they have so many more dogs and not very many people working there and I totally understand where they're coming from. I don't blame them at all but it's just frustrating for me. Especially since I'm looking for a performance dog and they really try pretty hard not to adopt out performance dog to homes where they think the dog won't get enough time and training. Also it seems much easier to adopt a Chihuahua than an Aussie or BC because they don't want the high energy dog to end up in the wrong hands whcih I understand as well.


----------



## DJEtzel

I completely understand how frustrating it is.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Awww thanks
> 
> i don't blame the rescues at all, I know it's important that dogs don't end up in terrible homes where they get sold or given to the first person off craigslist but still sometimes it's frustrating.
> 
> Somehow breeders I've contacted seemed to be a bit more understanding and actually listened to my explanations instead of not even replying my emails. Of course it seems like the rescues I contacted weren't very good ones


The thing is, I'm the first to admit a lot of rescues have their heads up their butts. Best intentions get blurred when you're not finding dogs homes because you deny every one that doesn't fit whatever idea one has of a perfect dog owner. There isn't a perfect dog owner, but you do the best you can by the dogs and yes, some people suck and yes, sometimes you'll find dogs on craiglist that belong to the rescue. I keep in the best contact possible with new owners and go with my gut when I approve someone for a pup. It's the best anyone can do.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> The thing is, I'm the first to admit a lot of rescues have their heads up their butts. _Best intentions get blurred when you're not finding dogs homes because you deny every one that doesn't fit whatever idea one has of a perfect dog owner._ There isn't a perfect dog owner, but you do the best you can by the dogs and yes, some people suck and yes, sometimes you'll find dogs on craiglist that belong to the rescue. I keep in the best contact possible with new owners and go with my gut when I approve someone for a pup. It's the best anyone can do.


Well, you also have to consider the breed(s) being considered...it's not always about fitting in some perfect little box, some rescues can't afford a lawsuit because of an "accident", many people (at least through our rescue) are rejected because of concern for safety (dog or person). For example, no fence is fine for some dogs, but malamutes can be dog aggressive...what happens when friendly neighbor lab decides to come say hi when dog is "chained" (not that we approve of such thing...but some people will use it for quick potty breaks) or being walked on a leash? Or dog that is scared of children is approached by a bunch of "awww"ing kids? Or what about the resource guarding dog in a family with young kids that don't understand why they can't have their toy back after the dog stole it? Or the couple that swears up and down that they will keep kitty and doggie separate, but the first time the new owner takes a bathroom break doggie rips off kittie's head (true story)...how many kitties/ferrets/small pets need to have an "accident" before the rescue puts a blanket ban on it? They want to adopt out dogs, but not at the risk of someone/something else. 

I think that most rescues have their rules in place because of reoccuring situations. I can't imagine they make up rules just to make it difficult for people. And I'm sure that every once in a while, they _do _try to relax the rules, and as soon as another bad situation comes up, they have to tighten them again. 

I think if anyone is having issues being accepted for adopting, to try fostering. Even if it's not for the breed/rescue you are interested in, the EXPERIENCE can help lean your application in a more favorable direction. "No I don't have a fence, and I am young, but for the last 8 months I've fostered 3 dogs from "this" rescue for more experience. I have learned blah blah blah. I know my limitations are blah blah blah. This is what I hope to acheive with my new perminant dog, blah blah blah." Sounds a lot better than. "I really want this dog because (enter automated response)."


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> Well, you also have to consider the breed(s) being considered...it's not always about fitting in some perfect little box, some rescues can't afford a lawsuit because of an "accident", many people (at least through our rescue) are rejected because of concern for safety (dog or person). For example, no fence is fine for some dogs, but malamutes can be dog aggressive...what happens when friendly neighbor lab decides to come say hi when dog is "chained" (not that we approve of such thing...but some people will use it for quick potty breaks) or being walked on a leash? Or dog that is scared of children is approached by a bunch of "awww"ing kids? Or what about the resource guarding dog in a family with young kids that don't understand why they can't have their toy back after the dog stole it? Or the couple that swears up and down that they will keep kitty and doggie separate, but the first time the new owner takes a bathroom break doggie rips off kittie's head (true story)...how many kitties/ferrets/small pets need to have an "accident" before the rescue puts a blanket ban on it? They want to adopt out dogs, but not at the risk of someone/something else.
> 
> I think that most rescues have their rules in place because of reoccuring situations. I can't imagine they make up rules just to make it difficult for people. And I'm sure that every once in a while, they _do _try to relax the rules, and as soon as another bad situation comes up, they have to tighten them again.
> 
> I think if anyone is having issues being accepted for adopting, to try fostering. Even if it's not for the breed/rescue you are interested in, the EXPERIENCE can help lean your application in a more favorable direction. "No I don't have a fence, and I am young, but for the last 8 months I've fostered 3 dogs from "this" rescue for more experience. I have learned blah blah blah. I know my limitations are blah blah blah. This is what I hope to acheive with my new perminant dog, blah blah blah." Sounds a lot better than. "I really want this dog because (enter automated response)."


I don't blame the rules, I just feel like we as rescue workers should always be learning and on top of our game. My above statement really covers some rescues (one around here I'm specifically thinking of) that won't adopt to you if you don't go to their pre-approved vets or feed them this specific raw diet they require you to purchase through them so they know you're doing it. I have to draw the line there because that is really micromanaging to me and at that point is it more important to follow your rules of the "perfect" home or find the dog a home period? One of my friends gives his dogs the best life and he can afford to feed Pedigree while in school. That rescue would deny him in a second. 

I don't personally like reviewing applications for dogs I have not personally fostered. I'm on a fostering hiatus while in school and am trying to be as minimalist as possible because unless I personally know the dog in question, I don't feel I can judge the proper home for him/her. I'm probably the biggest PITA foster mom to get through because I need to know every thing about the dog I can possibly know first before I like him/her to be listed for adoption. If I say the dog goes to a home without cats, the dog will go to a home without cats. If my foster is a Pit or any other breed that has a higher incidence of becoming DA, I want to know my applicant KNOWS this before they're applying for the breed. I've used a lot of sweeping generalizations, but it really comes down to the individual dog in my care.


----------



## Eris13021

cshellenberger said:


> There is no "I didn't know" with this organization, it's clearly in the CONTRACT and is discussed (more like STRESSED) At the adoption table when the adoption is finalized. There are plenty of numbers to call and people to stay in touch with. And no, the people the adopter rehomed the dog to do not get to keep it, they are looked at as part of the problem and frankly very few of them could pass the home inspections. I also have to state, that it is a rare thing for my organization to run into, thier adoption guidelines are pretty strict as it's a Giant Breed rescue (English Mastiff) and many of the dog have special needs when they get to us.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear there's a good outcome! and trust me, he's gonna grow ALOT more than that.


no no no not the people who adopt the dog from the rescue but say they sell that dog to someone else who didnt know about the contract that the people they bought the dog from knew about. Could those people be given a chance at owning the dog or do they automatically loose the dog to the rescue.


----------



## DJEtzel

Eris13021 said:


> no no no not the people who adopt the dog from the rescue but say they sell that dog to someone else who didnt know about the contract that the people they bought the dog from knew about. Could those people be given a chance at owning the dog or do they automatically loose the dog to the rescue.


I know at the shelter I worked at (and I imagine this is the case for most) if this happened, the shelter would have ownersihp of the dog, take it back, and give the family that ended up with it the opportunity to fill out an app and go through the screening process just like everyone else had to.


----------



## lisaj1354

I'm going to take an opposite stance here - not that I disagree with your experiences or what you are saying. There are way too many people that adopt dogs that shouldn't be allowed to. But there are so many people - like me - who have had horrible experiences with rescue groups. 

I applied to close to 20 rescues before I got Pepper.

I was happy to have a home visit - or multiple home visits if that's what they wanted. I gave multiple recommendations/contacts - including my boss. I even took movies of my home for one rescue.

Almost every dog I applied for and was promised, was given to someone else. More than once I showed up at a foster home or a shelter to find that the car that was just pulling out of the driveway had the dog I was promised. 

When I was told that the dog I had applied for was gone, I was always offered another dog. Even though I knew the dog wouldn't be a good fit for me, and told them so, they tried to make me feel guilty for not taking the other dog. I know my abilities (and the lack of abilities as the case may be) when it comes to caring for a dog. It felt like a bait and switch.

I dealt with "rescue groups" that refused to answer my questions about temperament or the history of the dog. I was told - don't worry, he/she will get used to you and it will all work out. 

I dealt with a group that wanted my 85 year old dad to sign a paper stating that if I died (I'm a healthy 53 year old woman who works from home and owns her own house), he'd take the dog. 

One rescue seemed to think that by telling me that all their dogs were from Puerto Rico, that I'd be impressed. Frankly, I believe the woman was breeding the dogs and set herself as a rescue in order to sell her dogs. She was only interested in how much money she was charging for her "rescues" - her price changed when she found out what town I lived in.

I've been lied to - I finally adopted a dog that I was told was calm and loving, and in 3 days he bit me 4x, bit my BF twice and tried to attack a neighbor. I called in 2 behaviorists and they told me to give him back. Despite the nastiness of the rescue when I called them to tell them the dog wasn't a good fit, I returned him. I hope they wised up and told the truth about that dog and probably others they had in rescue. Had I known how aggressive he was, I never would have brought him into my home. There are people who have the ability to deal with that. I don't. 

I've visited foster homes that seemed more like hoarder situations that rescue situations. The places were filthy and I walked out itching like crazy.

I was finally able to adopt Pepper through a rescue in Georgia. I adopted him based on a terrible picture that made him look more like the hunchback of Notre Dam, then a Maltese. I wasn't looking for a perfect dog - I was looking for the perfect dog for ME.

It took months. I not only completed the application. I spoke to a rep from the rescue for weeks so that she could figure out which dog would be a good match for me. Then I had a home visit. Then I spoke to the foster mother for a few weeks and when she felt comfortable with me adopting Pepper, she arranged to have him transported to me. I'd recommend them to anyone who was looking for a great dog. They were honest about Pepper and I was honest about what I can and cannot deal with. And they truly wanted him to have a home that fit him. Forever. I wanted the right dog for me. And I got him. I like to believe I've given him a good life and that he's as happy to be with me as I am to have him in my life. I'm still in touch with his foster mom. I send her pictures, and she thinks its wonderful that I take him to doggie day care, local dog runs, that has a big basket of toys and chewies and a bed on every floor of my house. 

Again - this is not reflective of all rescues. Just the ones I dealt with. It was frustrating and maddening, and anger-making. But ultimately came out ok for us.


----------



## cshellenberger

Eris13021 said:


> no no no not the people who adopt the dog from the rescue but say they sell that dog to someone else who didnt know about the contract that the people they bought the dog from knew about. Could those people be given a chance at owning the dog or do they automatically loose the dog to the rescue.


I know what you meant and again, no, the people who bought the dog from the adopter do NOT get to keep it. Our dogs are ALL chipped and the all the chips are registered to FORM (which is proof of ownership in most states), if the people do not want to give the dog up, AC is called in to scan the dog for the chip. As I said, most of the people who get dogs this way could never pass our inspections and they are considered part of the problem (as most of th e dogs are listed in Craigslist ads).


----------



## dakotajo

I just rescued an unspayed female Bernese that was listed on kijiji. I was floored when it said they needed a new home for this girl that had been with these breeders for over 6 years! and to top things off the night she came here she started her heat cycle. After some of my savy detective work  I found out she is the mother of my own Bernese. She couldn't produce anymore pups so they decide to toss her to the side. I have alot of work to do with this girl but as long as her and my female ( her daughter) can get along okay she has a home here for the rest of her life.


----------



## LazyGRanch713

Inga said:


> Years ago I sold one of my beloved horses to someone like that. This person owned a feed-mill, had great vet references and tons of personal references. I had seen her on all kinds of charity rides and she seemed perfect. She even WAS perfect until they ended in divorce and my beloved horse was quickly and quietly sold to a crappy home. It breaks my heart thinking of this angel spending her life in that hell. I will never live that one down. Sometimes, it doesn't matter how much home work you do, peoples life situations change and con people, can tell you anything you want to hear. All we can do is try, I guess.


Something similar happened to my mom with a horse. She sold one of her prize winning show horses to a nice "retirement" home. A few months later the woman called her and said "if you want your horse, come get her NOW, my husband is out of town". Mom went out and found her formerly beautiful horse tied to a tree in the middle of a field, emaciated. Mom is certain the wife of the jerk who bought the horse took a solid beating for calling her to come and get the horse, but apparently it was worth it to this woman. 
I don't understand why people voluntarily ADOPT animals and then proceed to do that kind of crap to them. What is the point?


----------



## Xeph

Good for the woman for returning the horse! It's too bad it was in such awful shape, but she had to garner up courage I'm sure, and better in that condition than dead! Sounds like she took a big risk on herself.


----------



## Eris13021

cshellenberger said:


> I know what you meant and again, no, the people who bought the dog from the adopter do NOT get to keep it. Our dogs are ALL chipped and the all the chips are registered to FORM (which is proof of ownership in most states), if the people do not want to give the dog up, AC is called in to scan the dog for the chip. As I said, most of the people who get dogs this way could never pass our inspections and they are considered part of the problem (as most of th e dogs are listed in Craigslist ads).


on the craigslist here for syracuse area and rochester area. i see ads for adopted from shelter a year ago, 3 months ago etc...some of them say the shelter will not take back the dog/cat. Which is probably BS but who knows.


----------



## feral

Eris13021 said:


> on the craigslist here for syracuse area and rochester area. i see ads for adopted from shelter a year ago, 3 months ago etc...some of them say the shelter will not take back the dog/cat. Which is probably BS but who knows.


Well, what they probably mean is that the shelter won't take the dog, and give them thier money back. That's why the dog is always listed with a 'rehoming fee'.


----------



## sassafras

cshellenberger said:


> I know what you meant and again, no, the people who bought the dog from the adopter do NOT get to keep it. Our dogs are ALL chipped and the all the chips are registered to FORM (which is proof of ownership in most states), if the people do not want to give the dog up, AC is called in to scan the dog for the chip. As I said, most of the people who get dogs this way could never pass our inspections and they are considered part of the problem (as most of th e dogs are listed in Craigslist ads).


The rescue I got Maisy from does the same thing, her microchip is registered in their name although they have my contact information. At first it was a bit off-putting to me, but I understand why they do it. It's not a bad idea.


----------



## Inga

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Something similar happened to my mom with a horse. She sold one of her prize winning show horses to a nice "retirement" home. A few months later the woman called her and said "if you want your horse, come get her NOW, my husband is out of town". Mom went out and found her formerly beautiful horse tied to a tree in the middle of a field, emaciated. Mom is certain the wife of the jerk who bought the horse took a solid beating for calling her to come and get the horse, but apparently it was worth it to this woman.
> I don't understand why people voluntarily ADOPT animals and then proceed to do that kind of crap to them. What is the point?




Yeah, the horse I was referring to was out of reserve world Champion and she was a champion herself. She was drop dead gorgeous and had one a Champion Halter class days before I sold her. Like I said, I will never live that one down. Angry cannot begin to describe how I feel. The home she was in (that I was angry about) wasn't as bad as you describe for your mothers mare. Thank God. It just wasn't close to the standards I have for my animals care. The woman that called your mother must have had amazing inner strength. I hope enough to get out of a bad situation herself.


----------



## Samtastic13

Though Im sure it must be frustrating to see things like that. Where people have just let their dogs go, in complete uncaringness for them or their well being, depending on how their doing it on craigslist i could see why people do it. I have never worked with a rescue for a specific breed, but I do have two dogs and a cat from the Humane Society and the Local pound. Awhile back I adopt a little Chi from the local pound, We took her home and she was horrible, in the sense that whoever had her didn't take the time to train her, or anything. I worked with the dog, and even used this fourm for help, potty training. I cleaned up countless messes. After about three months, she viciously attacked my cat. I was faced with two options, I could take her back to the pound where I got her, it had been well over the 3 week adjustment period, and the way the pound where I live works, is after 3 weeks you can bring the dog back, and exchange it like its a t-shirt that just didn't fit. No refunds, but you can pick a new one (Which I find disgusting.) Or I could use craigslist if need be, screen the owners best I could and hopefully find her a better home, where She was an only pet. Luckily without the help of craigslist we found a young girl aching for a little Chi, who had a nice little apartment and no other pets. She was thrilled to have Gypsy, and we even gave the girl all our info and told her, if you ever find yourself not able to take care of her, contact us and we'll take her back and find her a new home. Even after the past year, Gypsy is happy and healthy. 

Another issues I find with the Humane Society though I applaud what they are trying to do, is that you never get any significant time with the dog. When I adopt my Murphy at eight weeks old I was stuck in a small pen with him, my boyfriend and the Adoption girl. and though I understand their reasons, it doesnt give you any time to bond with the dog, to get to know it because like relationships, you never know someone until you live with them. I think thats the big issue, people get their pets home and just like people they might not click with dog, the dog might not click with them, and sometimes they don't go about it the right way, but it becomes nessicary for the dog and their happiness to rehome it. 

My second dog, Toki, was on the E-list at the pound, he had a cold, Ive only had him about a week, but if something happened where I couldn't keep him, I would rather find him a home myself even if it meant using craigslist, or taking him to an Aussie rescue and face tons of judgement then ever taking him back to the pound. He was in a cage for four days, on cold cement with no ventalation in Isolation because of a URI. When I got him He had no real human contact, hadn't been allowed out of his small pin for FOUR days. He Smelt like he had been laying in water and pee and it had soured in his fur. I was honestly disgusted, and wondered how they expected him to get better when someone just came and rensed out his pen and let him lay in the water. He had no pillow, just cold wet concrete. 

I think its all circumstantal, and though there are a lot of crappy people out there, who use craigslist to make money off their pets, or let their dogs leave and abandon them without any disregard for where they end up, wheather its in the pound, in a puppy mill or killed by other animals, but just as many jerks you have out there, you have good people who even though they can't keep the dog in their home, just like a rescue they work their butts off to find a good home for it. Ive looked into adopting dogs from craigslist, At least in my area there are A LOT of strict owners rehoming their pets, who require home visits and everything.


----------

